# Call of Duty: Black Ops II



## Sesfips (15 Settembre 2012)

Sarà sicuramente un bellissimo gioco, migliore, secondo me, anche del precedente capitolo.


----------



## Liuke (15 Settembre 2012)

sarà un giocone.


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Niente male...


----------



## Sesfips (15 Settembre 2012)

La Treyarch, imho, sviluppa giochi molto piu realistici e dinamici rispetto alla Infinity Ward.


----------



## Dick_Doyk (21 Settembre 2012)

sarà una boiata pazzesca. hanno adottato il trucco di BF3 per farlo sembrare un gioco migliore: pompare la risoluzione degli sfondi (neanche più di tanto) lasciando il primo piano non migliore di quelli prodotti dalla infinity ward. alla IW erano palesemente a corto di idee e si vedeva, ma la treyarch su 2 call of duty finora usciti ne ha sbagliati 2... black ops era una cosa semplicemente ingiocabile


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (21 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Il Giovine 77 (21 Settembre 2012)

non vedo l'ora che esca!
spero sia più simile a black ops che a mw3


----------



## Sesfips (21 Settembre 2012)

Dick_Doyk ha scritto:


> sarà una boiata pazzesca. hanno adottato il trucco di BF3 per farlo sembrare un gioco migliore: pompare la risoluzione degli sfondi (neanche più di tanto) lasciando il primo piano non migliore di quelli prodotti dalla infinity ward. alla IW erano palesemente a corto di idee e si vedeva, ma la treyarch su 2 call of duty finora usciti ne ha sbagliati 2... black ops era una cosa semplicemente ingiocabile



Io, sinceramente, ho trovato molto piu ingiocabile MW3 rispetto a Black Ops.


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2012)

Sembra una bomba.


----------



## Sesfips (13 Novembre 2012)

Multiplayer spettacolare, ancora non ho guardato la campagna ma dev'essere bella anche quella.


----------



## DR_1 (14 Novembre 2012)

Solita minestra riscaldata, imho. Niente di che..


----------



## Butcher (14 Novembre 2012)

Ho da CoD 4 a MW3.
Questo, sinceramente, se lo possono tenere. Dopo le ****** di BO e MW3 non avranno mai più i miei soldi.

MW3 è ingiocabile, un casino tremendo.


----------



## Miro (14 Novembre 2012)

La campagna single player dura 7 ore 
Ridicoli, a sto punto facessero pagare il gioco la metà tanto il single player è come se non ci fosse.


----------



## juventino (16 Novembre 2012)

Il gioco più tamarro e commerciale di tutti ormai. Dopo MW2 di fatto han smesso di sforzarsi.


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2013)

A me il primo e' piaciuto parecchio. Bf3 ancora di piu', questo l'ho visto da expert a 56 sacchi ...lo piglio? sono indeciso se prendere questo o l'accoppiata max payne3+ red dead


----------



## Liuke (21 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A me il primo e' piaciuto parecchio. Bf3 ancora di piu', questo l'ho visto da expert a 56 sacchi ...lo piglio? sono indeciso se prendere questo o l'accoppiata max payne3+ red dead



Prendi max payne+ red dead 2 gioconi
Bo2 e' stata una mezza delusione..a56€ poi e' un furto...pagato 50 al d1


----------

